# what happen to jennings archery and these others..



## ebayollis (Jun 19, 2008)

...and golden eagle, champion and renagade


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Jennings and Golden Eagle used to be popular bows. I think Jennings was the first to make the Buckmaster model? Did Bear Archery take Jennings?


----------



## redneck_pf (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that Bear purchased Jennings and just discontinued the name.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Jennings and renegade are still making rigs. GOOGLE THEM


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

http://totalcompoundbows.com/jennings-archery/


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Golden Eagle and Jenning bows were added to the Bear family then discontinued later. They are gone! No more! Champion shut done after a law suit over a pataint(sorry about the sp) Renegade I heard had come under new ownership but never heard any more about them.


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

remember this one back in the 80's.


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

my friend has a champion its really quiet bow slow


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Jennings is now Bear Archery from what I have heard. I think Bear was making the Jennings bows already a couple of years back. Look at the Jennings Strike. Looks identical to a Truth 1 with a different cam.


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

Bear bought Jenning's in the late 1980's.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

a few yrs back jennings was on side of bldg & bear was on the other .same packers & testers.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

My first bow was a Jennings, back in about 1977.


----------



## Rhinos2 (Sep 26, 2006)

My first bow was the Jennings 2 wheel shooting star, that was back around 1976 I think


----------



## Huntin Renegade (Jul 20, 2006)

Names like Allen, Carrol, Wing, Indiam, even Herters.. God I am getting old.


----------



## traveler05 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jennings was an awesome bow. I still have a carbon extreme which was a top of the line bow in its day, and also a Buckmaster G2XL which has shot a lot of bucks. They where bought out by The North American Archery Group Inc.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

My first bow was a Golden Eagle Evolution that my dad bought me in 1995. Awesome bow in its day, killed 12 deer with it!


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I shot for Carroll's and what a smooth bow. I think the 3 bows was the 750, 850, and the 1200, I think they were leaving some #s for other bows. I think PSE bought them out. Yamaha had a short stab at the Archery biz, I think one year! Look at all the improvements since ....... Alumimum risers, composite limbs, longer site windows, wider shelf, strings, parallel limbs, faster, lighter, shorter ata, and ....... Somehow we still put meat on the table.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Rhinos2 said:


> My first bow was the Jennings 2 wheel shooting star, that was back around 1976 I think


I got my first compound bow in early 1975. It was an Allen (see picture). Man I thought that was high tec. And it was compared to the 52" Ben Pearson Spoiler recurve I had been shooting. :teeth: Then around 1976 or 77 I upgraded to a Bear Polar II. Then got a Jennings two-wheel Shooting Star around late 1979 I think it was.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Huntin Renegade said:


> Names like Allen, Carrol, Wing, Indiam, even Herters.. God I am getting old.


Join the club Renegade. I'll be 59 in December. There's been a lot of different bows and companies that have come and gone since I started shooting in 1974.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

The same company owns Bear, Jennings, Golden Eagle, Satellite, Trophy Ridge, Carolina Archery and may be a couple of others.

As it was explained to me, Kidde inc. who had bought Bear also bought Jennings and Golden Eagle. There was a lot of debt attached to Golden Eagle which drove the the whole company into chapter 11.

Escalade sports now owns the company and really seems to have turned things around.


----------



## sam4836 (Dec 16, 2005)

kidnutso said:


> I got my first compound bow in early 1975. It was an Allen (see picture). Man I thought that was high tec. And it was compared to the 52" Ben Pearson Spoiler recurve I had been shooting. :teeth: Then around 1976 or 77 I upgraded to a Bear Polar II. Then got a Jennings two-wheel Shooting Star around late 1979 I think it was.


Short length-48 inches:mg: Those were the good old days.


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I always laugh when I hear customers comment that they don't want one of those "LONG" 36" ata bows. I remember when they were 46\48" long, 50% let off and we still some how killed plenty of deer!


----------

